# Dirty water report



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

It's still not lookin to good in the P Cola area. Went and checked a few locations today and it is real dirty. Im starting to have some gigging withdrawls.


----------



## alabama_james24 (Jan 23, 2009)

lol same here buddy


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## stickmyshare (Jun 11, 2008)

went out for the first time this year on Saturday night...picked up 8 flounder. got one about 3-3.5 lbs and 7 about 14 inches each. conditions were a little rough, but all the equipment checked out.


----------



## IGIG2 (Oct 12, 2008)

Was down in destin yesterday water was real murky in the bay,didn't get to gig :bangheadbut had a good time anyhow.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *stickmyshare (4/13/2009)*went out for the first time this year on Saturday night...picked up 8 flounder. got one about 3-3.5 lbs and 7 about 14 inches each. conditions were a little rough, but all the equipment checked out.


Not asking where you gigged the flounder but were you in the Pensacola area or further to the west??? All the water I have seen here in P Cola is dirty.


----------



## stickmyshare (Jun 11, 2008)

somewhere between here and there...pm sent


----------

